# Girlies Meet - where shall we go..?



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

No sooner is the last one finished than we need to plan the next.

Can I suggest Sat 17th of May as the date (good date for me and avoids bank hol w/ends).

What shall we do? More shopping? Could do Bicester? Bluewater? Another day at a health club? Cadbury World?

Paula, Nicky, Bec, Jules, Dani, Carol, Princess Emma Â  hope you can make a meet on that day - what do you fancy doing? Â

Louise x


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Never been to Cadbury world. Sounds an ideal day out for a chocaholic!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

When you've all decided, just let me know


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I know its not my call, but thats a bit far


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

.... and I thought the nearest Diesel outlet to Chester was the refinery at Ellesmere Port (doh!)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sweet 

(but I'm only supposed to be invited when you've all decided, but actually being the only bloke was such fun (and such a change from the norm) that I think I'll stay being an honorary chick for a bit longer!)


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Ooooooo dear ! Sorry, I try to avoid Football for most of the season, but I can't miss the FA Cup Final, I am off to Cardiff on the 17th to See Southampton stuff Arsenal in return for the robbery they performed on the Blades today


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

How about we go for a pose, oops sorry drive to the seaside? 8)
Weston Super Mare
Skegness
Great Yarmouth.

Any thoughts gals?

Bec


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Donna - be siure to stop by and say hello


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Ooooooo dear ! Sorry, I try to avoid Football for most of the season, but I can't miss the FA Cup Final, I am off to Cardiff on the 17th to See Southampton stuff Arsenal in return for the robbery they performed on the Blades today


I'm jealous


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I highly recommend Bournemouth ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Donna are you staying in Wales on the Sat? iirc they do have seaside there.. so we could do a Sat night and Sunday day meet... ?

Bec is busy Sat but free Sunday... :


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

MMMmmmmm, not sure yet, can't get a hotel anywhere near, also, there is a possibility that I won't get a ticket either, so that might be proper cancelled, will have to wait a couple of weeks to see


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

> Girlies Meet - where shall we go..?


GTi International weekend of the 10/11th May...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

donna try Newport for hotels, or I can rent you a room


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Another suggestion, rather selfish, but don't know where everyone is coming from. Â Just that I will probably be down there anyway now, that It doesnt look likely that I am gonna get a ticket for the cup final Â :-/

What about Southampton Â / New Forest Cruise, Â its just that I can certainly get hotel rooms there, and the atmosphere will be good in the town in the evening if anyone is up for a stop-over, win or lose Southampton fans are good value ( honest) Â Â 

We can cruise Saturday or Sunday or both, or cruise down saturday, round and round then up and out somewhere else on Sunday. Â ;D

Shopping is excellent at West Quay and Ocean Village and drinking is even better. Â Could also look into health spa type things at the De Vere Hotel which is on the sea front, or the Botley Park Hotel, which is where I am currently booked to stay. ( Normal Rate Â£150 per night - late rooms rate - Â£78 per room per night B&B - v nice too, health spa and golf course)Â Â ;D Â ;D

What does everyone think, the only thing is is that it is South coast again, for those more northern TT's

DONS

Its also local for KOKhead and TTotal and Phil and they hampshire massive,what about you CCC? Â

Phil - You can hitch a lift if the Polo hasn't moved over for the new TTR by then of course! Â ;D

Lisa - You can bring the boyz, Charlie can sleep on the beach ;D ( I won't make any fruther comment about Charlies Lothargy now, it was probably the excitement of reversing on the motorway! ;D ;D Did any one mention that? I'd better)

ANYONE FOR A MANICURE? Â :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Dons - I DO like the sound of Soton/Forest - know it (and the Botley Park) well!

What do we have to do to get the Â£78 room rate? Sounds like a bargain for 2 (I'll see if I can rustle up a +1... )

We could do shopping and pampering on Sat, out in the evening and cruise over to Lymmo on the Sunday...

;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Sounds like a plan then, to book the rooms:

www.laterooms.com

By telephone Phone the laterooms hotline on 
0161 831 3800

Quote 'LateRooms hotel ref 66580' 
MacDonalds Botley Park Southampton

Late Rooms Rate B&B Â£78.00
or Â£92.00 for an executive

Be quick, it looks like its starting to fill up, due to travelling Southampton fans probably. You can always book and cancel l8er if you can't make it!

I will look into what needs to be booked in terms of girly pampering too! ;D

(Per Room Per Night)


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

have on for me ladies these Italians are driving me Nutts :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

crikes.....Southampton may be just a little too far..........3 hours!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Ah but if you try driving forwards down the motorway it may take less time................................... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Can't do overnight trip that weekend due to Cup Final - no I dont have a ticket!!
Are you planning on shopping or pampering or hooning or all three?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

flipping nightmare trying to get thru to book a room!
Still haven't managed it.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Booked! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Have fun.

Is the Bitch with a dick going?   ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anything but shopping for me, please!!!
I hate it at the best of times and wouldn't want to make a pastime out of it 

I'll be happy with a drive, a spa/gym session and am happy to organise any.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Have fun.
> 
> Is the Bitch with a dick going?   ;D


Are you jealous...or do you want to go instead of him/her? ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Been there, done that.

Not jealous in the slightest ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Donna/Lisa - are you still on? Dani/Nicky- will you be joining us?

Have tried to book the hotel but they need to relaese a block of rooms so am waiting to hear that I have a booking. If anyone else is planning to stay there I would recommend booking on Tuesday. Once we know who is coming we can plan activities to suit - there is a spa/pool/gym at the hotel as well as lots of lovely countryside to drive to - I am pretty relaxed about timings and activities... ;D

L


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Yep, still on!

I am gonna be there the night before anyway so timing / activities - totally flexible!

DONS


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi girlies ;D

please excuse my time it took me to reply to this, i have'nt been on line for ages............not that anyone missed me  still,

i am up for this jaunt girls.

lou what is the "plan" i will be in the Soton area (all being well) so i just need to know the where you will be at what time and what i am likely to need. (i fancy a good session in the gym to be honest....maybe a swim? maybe a good old massage) i will be staying over at my m8's that night so no need for a room for me.

will look forward to the low down.

NickyB


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Great News Nicky!

I have a list of treatments available I will scan it and attempt to post it on here in a while.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

wish the hotel would get back to me.. :-[
maybe I'll just camp in the grounds Â 

For itinerary I'll cheat from the weekend we had up at Dani's (as it was most excellent ;D!!)

Do gym/swim and treatments at the Botley Park Hotel on Sat (say from 12:00 onwards..?) Then out to undo all of the hard work with a meal in the evening..(Dons do you know a good place?) Then on Sunday morning do a sedate _ladies_ cruise over to the New Forest and if you guys have time we could do lunch in the forest or Lymington before heading home.

What you think?

L x Â


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

i'm up for the Saturday stuff, most definately. But i am off to Waks Milton Keynes "do" on the Sunday so will bid you good night after our nosh  i will probably get my blokey poos to drop me off at the hotel too so i am comletely freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. anyone fancy a passenger ???

What time are we landing at the hotel then?

xx


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Finally know what I'm doing that weekend.. will not be staying down on Sat night as am "lending" the TT to someone on Sunday  but will defo be on for pampering and dinner.

Is a 12:00 meet ok on the Sat? What times are you guys booked in? Will book my pamper sessions up next week.... ;D

L


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Great News Nicky!
> 
> I have a list of treatments available I will scan it and attempt to post it on here in a while.


Did you manage to scan it Lisa? We'd better book something soon as I think they book up quite quickly, especially this weekend as all the men in Southampton will be either in the pub or in Wales, so the ladies will be out to enjoy themselves!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Donna I just rang them to book a facial and they are VERY BUSY.

I can't scan the damn list, but the choice is the usual facial of every description, body therapy, manicures waxing, make overs etc etc ( st Tropez Tanning )
Ring now book your slot and decide exactly what type of facial, massage you want on the day.
I have booked for sunday morning 9.00, I'm having a facial so far......


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> sweet
> 
> (but I'm only supposed to be invited when you've all decided, but actually being the only bloke was such fun (and such a change from the norm) that I think I'll stay being an honorary chick for a bit longer!)


I do hope you ladies have Mr JampoTT booked in for an all over waxing. He could do with a few treatments if he's going to be one of the ladies for the day again! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry ladies (and Head_ed)

I'm not up for an all over waxing so will give the beauty stuff a miss.. shopping was enough girlie stuff for me!!

if any of the local guys (TTotal? Kop? etc) are gonna join 'em for the evening meal, I *might* find myself down that way.....

Anything to get away from Cardiff and all the bloody football fans!!

So, girls, do we get an invite?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> So, girls, do we get an invite?


Hmmmm the ladies have gone very quiet. I think that will be a no then! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wouldn't laugh, mate... just means I'll turn up round your place instead......!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Has someone out there forgot to invite wakiTTa 

She's organising the Lakes' do!!!
And, although, wakiTTa doesn't own a TT herself: she should be invited IMHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Of course she's invited!! Mrs Wak please come along and join us!
This is an open invitation to all girlee forum members who fancy a change from the old routine.

Plus if anyone would like to join us for a meal Saturday evening, male or female, please come along!
Not sure what else is planned but some of us are down for the whole weekend for sure.So don't leave us on our own, please, we plan to have a cruise around the new forrest, so the more the better!

I'm not even sure who is and who isn't coming anymore, I know Donna defo is, and Louise, Daniella are you staying too? so come on, I'm/we're travelling a long way for this one, it would be great to meet some Southeners.........


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

BTTT!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I am off down there tonight, so I will be in the hotel and awaiting your arrivals on Saturday, after dropping my boyfriend off at the drunk bus at 7am!!

I didnt book anything at the spa, I have been soooo busy all week I forgot all about it. Â Â I will check it out when I get there tonight for spaces

Might have to do the cruise on the Saturday, as I am sposed to b going into Southampton to watch the team on the open top bus on Sunday ? Â ??? Win or lose! Â 

C'mon boys, who is out for something to eat Saturday Evening then? Â afternoon cruise?

Apologies for the lack of organisation especially as I suggested the venue, my time isnt my own at the moment.

So what about a New Forest Cruise on the Saturday Afternoon, locals welcome!!! Then I will need to put ROO to bed before an evening meal somwhere and quite a few large Stella Artois!? Anyone care to join!!

Donna!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

How many threads do you need for this weekend?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Shall I start another?? :-/

I thought two may be enough, but you might be right...........I'll start another


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hoorah! Back on line after a nightmare week away (flyered LOADS of TT's in the Belfry car park though! Â ).

Will be down in the morning - better read all the threads to figure out where and when!

L


----------

